# Elgin sweeper



## Yazman

I just bought a 78 Elgin pelican sweeper for $500 with a gas engine. Runs but it won't sweep yet, won't engage. Did I just buy a headache? Looking for advice on what I need to keep an eye on.


----------



## zlssefi

what wont engage? i have an 82 athey mobil 3 wheeler which is essentially the same machine. has all hydraulic drive for the brooms and wheels


----------



## FredG

I really have no advice, I do think you bought it for under scrap, So if it becomes more than you want to fix part it out or scrap. I don't think you could lose. Good Luck


----------



## Jmahoney

Is it a hydraulic or a mechanical unit? If hydraulic the pump and linee may need to be bled if they were very low also check that the solenoid is pulling the pump into operation. If mechanical besure that the pto is engaging
John


----------



## Yazman

Jmahoney said:


> Is it a hydraulic or a mechanical unit? If hydraulic the pump and linee may need to be bled if they were very low also check that the solenoid is pulling the pump into operation. If mechanical besure that the pto is engaging
> John


Thanks for the info, it turns out it was the pto.would you have any leads for parts? Looking for the clutch pedal assembly


----------



## Yazman

zlssefi said:


> what wont engage? i have an 82 athey mobil 3 wheeler which is essentially the same machine. has all hydraulic drive for the brooms and wheels


Thanks for the reply, it was the pto. Would you have any leads for parts? I'm looking for the clutch pedal assembly


----------



## Jmahoney

Yazman said:


> Thanks for the info, it turns out it was the pto.would you have any leads for parts? Looking for the clutch pedal assembly


I use c n wood equipment in the north east (maine). They are an elgin dealer, and local to our shop. Another online outfit is
The sweeper depot. Com


----------



## zlssefi

Lacal equipment. I think they are in Ohio. They refurbish sweepers, and usually have good parts availability.


----------



## Yazman

Jmahoney said:


> I use c n wood equipment in the north east (maine). They are an elgin dealer, and local to our shop. Another online outfit is
> The sweeper depot. Com


Excellent thanks


----------



## Yazman

zlssefi said:


> Lacal equipment. I think they are in Ohio. They refurbish sweepers, and usually have good parts availability.


Thanks I'll check them out


----------



## Yazman

Jmahoney said:


> Is it a hydraulic or a mechanical unit? If hydraulic the pump and linee may need to be bled if they were very low also check that the solenoid is pulling the pump into operation. If mechanical besure that the pto is engaging
> John


We think this sweeper is a 1966, do you know if the brooms are always engaged when the pto is? I can't find anything in the cab to disengage the hydraulics. Thanks


----------



## ElginEagle

I started sweeping on a similar model in 1974. The only thing hydraulic on that model is the conveyor and lift functions The pto engages all brooms,the conveyor is controlled by a lever on dash.


----------



## Yazman

P


ElginEagle said:


> I started sweeping on a similar model in 1974. The only thing hydraulic on that model is the conveyor and lift functions The pto engages all brooms,the conveyor is controlled by a lever on dash.


ok thanks for the info, has been a bit of a learning curve with this machine. Went from a brand new Elgin eagle to this old gem


----------

